# Predator Jet Drill Bit Size



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

For a 212 Predator what size drill bit should I use to drill the carb main jet to 0.030" ? 0.032" ? Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

~.031 is a good target. A #68 wire drill bit will get you to about .0315


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

What size is a #68 drill bit? Is it 1/32"? If not where can I buy one? All my drill bits are in 32, and 64ths. I have never see drill bits for sale by number. Thanks


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

You get 10 but pretty inexpensive.
https://www.amazon.com/HTS-116N9-Titanium-Coated-Twist/dp/B00XZ8Q41I/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1547073087&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=68+drill+bit&dpPl=1&dpID=51NwIB8I5dL&ref=plSrch


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Another option is something like this:






I'd also recommend that you buy a pin vise:

https://www.amazon.com/SE-840SH-Professional-Quality-Swivel/dp/B005FMZDJQ/ref=sr_1_9?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1547075805&sr=1-9&keywords=pin+vise

However, if you're looking to drill out just 1 jet.... you could just buy a pre-drilled jet and be done with it. It'd be cheaper.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Here is one of the sets I bought last year.... included a pin vise. I normally use the #32 bit, but it may be better to go up 1 size at a time, as your altitude and weather conditions may be different than mine.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075MWQ22B/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I drill them to .034. Anything less seems to be lean and they hunt.


----------

